# Constructive Criticism On My Website



## hoppe999 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey  if you could take some time to review my website that I recently put up I would greatly appreciate it! Any constructive criticism that you could provide would also be appreciated. :hail:

Thanks in advance for your time!



Home Page


----------



## 50mm (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice professional website.  At first I did not like the home page featured photo being so large that I could not see all of it without scrolling down.   But after visiting your home page a few times, my concerns vanished.   It some how works just fine.  Those eyes demand your attention and force you to scroll down to see what is hiding below the screen.   Thanks.  You have an excellent site!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

Home page:

--I *strongly dislike* that I'm forced to scroll down for no reason on your home page. I have a 24" monitor for viewing and there was ZERO reason for me to scroll.  You can make much better use of the space with good horizontal shot(s) or graphics. That's really obnoxious right off the bat. 

About section:

--It leaves some question marks in my mind as a hypothetical potential customer of yours. Is 6 years enough experience? (Why list the number of years, let your portfolio do the talking).
--"Rachel is considered the voice of JRH photography" struck me as odd too. Probably not necessary to include this. 

Portfolio:

--limited number of images, not enough to see or a good enough cross-section for a random potential client who's shopping photog's to determine how good you really are
--hit and miss on quality (mostly good, however)

Services:

-- I really don't like when people list out they specialize in 15,000 different services. I think it's pointless. I'd rather see a photographer that TRULY specializes and is very strong in a few areas. I wouldn't stake a claim in any specialty field of photography unless I had portfolio-grade quality shots to show to potential customers in each area.


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with Rotanimod.  The Home Page scroll to view the entire image ruined it for me. 

Also, the over-sized and dull "JRH Photo" on every image took away from the pictures.  I don't feel the portfolio is that strong especially when it is limited to a small set that doesn't show me as the potential customer of what your capabilities are entirely.  The rest is stated by Rotanimod.  Just my opinion.


----------



## toyztransporter (Sep 29, 2012)

I also agree.  Although I don't necessarily mind a large photo for the front page, scrolling down on the portfolio page is something I don't prefer.  If a potential client sees your first image and doesn't care for it, they will not scroll down.  However, if they are drawn to one specific image if multiple are shown, it may peak their interest even more.  Just my thoughts.  Overall the site colors and layout are good.


----------

